# Mineral Oil



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Tried doing a search here and can't find anything.... anyone know where I can find some mineral oil? I have been to several grocery stores, hardware stores, and the like... nobody has it or the people don't know what it is...

I need the oil for my hair clippers (A brotha needs to shave his head before the Dubai heat rolls through).... If you have an idea of where I can find it, let me know or a 3-in-1 oil (found at Ace stateside, but not in the Ace here).

Also, let me know if there are any music shops here in Dubai as most musicians utilize mineral oil for brass to keep valves moving smooth... Thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ACE has WD40 which is the same thing, no?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I searched online and *this* is what I found!

You really should see a doctor before you start taking mineral oil!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Please PM me if you find mineral oil! Have a friend moving here in 4 weeks, will ask her for a bottle if we can't find it and i'll give you most of it once i use it to oil up my cutting boards! 

Mineral oil is terrible to ingest, and although labeled "non-comedogenic" it wil cause acne by leaving a unbreatheable film on the skin that mixes with the skin's oils and in some cases, makeup leading to a skin disaster.

Also found in "moisturizing" body wash and lotions, it doesn't provide moisture to the skin, but rather leaves a barrier on the skin to trap moisture inside. As it evaporates from the skin, it takes moisture with it, leaving you wanting more.

ever been "addicted" to chapstick? thats my point. 

however its awesome at sealing in wooden cutting boards, maintaining the health of electric shavers/razors, and cleaning out dog and cat ears!

WD-40 is only 15% mineral oil, and has (among secret ingredients) mostly mineral spirits (similar to turpentine - nasty fumes, unsafe to get on skin, clothes, or to breathe in large amounts) definitely NOT the same thing, but an amazing product nonetheless!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> ACE has WD40 which is the same thing, no?


No, I can't use WD-40 as it contains other ingredients that may cause irritation to the skin. Also, since WD-40 is meant to stay on metal, the chemical can become sticky and grab airborne particles/contaminants which can damage the blades.



pamela0810 said:


> I searched online and *this* is what I found!
> 
> You really should see a doctor before you start taking mineral oil!


Huh? Where the hell is that coming from? Did you not read my initial post? Did not understand why it was I was asking for mineral oil? 

If this was an attempt at a joke, then that has FAIL written all over it. If it was indeed a joke, then utilize a red color font which notes humor/sarcasm on forums such as these. 



AndreaMarshall said:


> Please PM me if you find mineral oil! Have a friend moving here in 4 weeks, will ask her for a bottle if we can't find it and i'll *give you most of it *once i use it to oil up my cutting boards!
> 
> *Mineral oil is terrible to ingest,* and although labeled "non-comedogenic" it wil cause acne by leaving a unbreatheable film on the skin that mixes with the skin's oils and in some cases, makeup leading to a skin disaster.
> 
> ...


1. Thanks and I will let you know if I do find some.
2. I am not using it to ingest... I need it for my (hair) clippers and trimmers.
3. +1 on the WD-40 as it can't be used due to the other ingredients will cause irritation on the skin.

I have read that one can use non-scented/no-additive baby oils on blades and it works so I might try that option.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it worth trying Boots Chemist, as they sell the clippers?


----------



## lzj (Jul 23, 2011)

You can buy 100% mineral oil from IKEA.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

mr rossi said:


> ace has wd40 which is the same thing, no?


lmao!


----------

